# What did you think of the state Of the union address?



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2018)

I personally liked it for the most part. The word parts of Trump's speech where he called coal clean, and the part where he took credit for lowering the unemployment rate for people of color. Other than those two parts I liked it.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 31, 2018)

FatherFingLing said:


> I personally liked it for the most part. The word parts of Trump's speech where he called coal clean, and the part where he took credit for lowering the unemployment rate for people of color. Other then other than those two parts I liked it.


Those were enough to taint the entire speech


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Feb 1, 2018)

I'll look at  it from two angles. 

On the one hand, it was actually a pretty good speech, he didn't go bonkers ad-lib like usual, and the spectacle of the MS-13 victims' parents, the soldier who's friend was injured in a hospital bomb, the North Korean defector's crutches, and others was pretty impactful. I'm a naturalized citizen who grew up in the US and identify with the US far more than the country I was born in, and I did like the appeals to Americanism he peppered in. Felt patriotic and feel-goody.

Then on the other hand, there's the complete lack of substance. As mentioned above, "clean" coal was laughable, taking credit for black unemployment numbers was pretty questionable too, and I question many of his facts and see much of those facts as disingenuous. For example, he touted an improved economy, yet somewhere around 3/4ths of that growth was in metropolitan areas -- the areas that voted against him -- rather than the rural areas that his policies have been targeting. I question how much of that growth was his doing. There's, of course, policy agendas he has that I disagree with as well, but I expected as much. Never agreed 100% with any president. He also left out the myriad of controversies surrounding him and his administration, as I expected. Then he also failed to talk much about what's going to happen moving forward, other than vague promises to cheapen health care and build infrastructure. And finally, despite his optimism and attempts at calling for unity, I expect us to be back to the usual controversy/drama rigmarole pretty soon. I'm surely not quick to forget his administration's incompetence in nearly every sector of governance, and I highly doubt his ability to get even a quarter of his vague agenda complete.

So I'm 50/50. Good speech, still don't like this president. That's about that.


----------



## Whole lotta love (Feb 1, 2018)

thought the part about the cop who took the homeless person's kid and raised it as it's own was pretty weird. how about putting that person in a house and getting them the help they need instead of stealing their child from them? we treat the homeless and ill like they're not really human.


Otherwise it was just like any other state of the union... politician lying through their teeth.


----------



## Anfroid (Feb 1, 2018)

Didn't watch it.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 1, 2018)

Whole lotta love said:


> thought the part about the cop who took the homeless person's kid and raised it as it's own was pretty weird. how about putting that person in a house and getting them the help they need instead of stealing their child from them? we treat the homeless and ill like they're not really human.


They weren't just homeless, the woman was 8 months pregnant, homeless, addicted and shooting up heroin when the officer found her and her husband
they both agreed to let the baby be adopted and drug rehab places reached out to help the parents get clean


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2018)

Anfroid said:


> Didn't watch it.


I didnt either
But since were talking about trump
Ill vote for bad



Joke


----------



## Xzi (Feb 6, 2018)

I didn't watch it.  Heard he had to read the teleprompter slowly.


----------



## Old (Mar 8, 2018)

Just more scripted blathering from the ol’ demented orange failure.  These past couple years have been a national embarrassment,  thankfully the dotard is living on borrowed time.  Once Bob & company have finished rooting out the Drumpf crime family nest of rats, he’s coming for Vladdy.  Many of these treasonous monsters will die in Federal prison.
#MuellerTime
#Karma

My WW2-era father has been rolling in his grave; he and many like him risked it all to DEFEAT the nazi regime, now we’ve got one sitting in/polluting the White House.  I never thought I’d live to see the day.  Orwellian.


----------

